# Bogus C50 on EBay



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

Colnago C 50 HP B Stay Frameset 51x53 | eBay

Having acquired a EPS knock off and owning a C40 and C50, this one is not the real deal.


----------



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

What are you seeing that I'm not.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

The two head tube lugs and the seatpost lug are too thick. Further, where they are are square cut at the end going into the Bstay of the end going into the DT, the real one's are slightly cut away. Tapering is also incorrect. More obvious is the what appears to be a metal insert into the seatpost. Last obvious one is the four notches of the thread insert on the right side of the bottom bracket.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't believe it's a fake

But seems to me it was probably repaired and then painted again on PR00

The metal insert on the seatpost ( or simply the bulkier area there ) could be part of the repair, and the gloss lacquer coat seems indeed excesive.


The bottom bracket area looks legit


----------



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

Are you referring to the length of the lugs? Because I know Colnago made a running change to the C50 one year and went with shorter lugs and higher grade carbon. This frame is probably an older C50 with the longer lugs.

The "insert" is carbon and the seatpost collar slides over it. I just checked one of my C40's and it has this too.

I think most of the fake colnagos only started when production moved to Asia???


----------



## weekendroadie (Dec 21, 2009)

It's a real one just an early C50 that's been refinished possibly repaired. It has the older
layup weave as noted above and is 1 1/8th fork so it's not a late C40 HP.


----------

